# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κύκνοι!

## mixalis91

Εδω και χρονια θελω να παρω κυκνους, ειχα παει τις προαλλες σε γνωστη φαρμα στα τρικαλα και δεν ειχε! Μολις κανει εισαγωγη παλι θα παω να παρω 1 ζευγαρι! Εχει καποιος αλλος να μου πει συμπεριφορα και γενικα τι πρεπει να ξερω! Ενας γνωστος μου που εχει ειναι πολυ φιλικοι με τα υπολοιπα πτηνα τις αυλης.

----------


## mixalis91

κανεις δεν εχει κυκνους απο τους συνχομπιστες? 
αν ξερει καποιος κανεναν εκτροφεα ή καποια φαρμα στην ελλαδα ας μου στειλε ενα μνμ.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> κανεις δεν εχει κυκνους απο τους συνχομπιστες? 
> αν ξερει καποιος κανεναν εκτροφεα ή καποια φαρμα στην ελλαδα ας μου στειλε ενα μνμ.



Τι χρώμα;

----------


## mixalis91

πιο πολυ ενδιαφερομαι για λευκους! αλλα και αλλο χρωμα να ειναι δεν με πειραζει (μαυροι ή μαυροκεφαλοι)

----------


## DimitrisPas13

εγώ έχω 2 πάπιες...!!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> πιο πολυ ενδιαφερομαι για λευκους! αλλα και αλλο χρωμα να ειναι δεν με πειραζει (μαυροι ή μαυροκεφαλοι)



Στην Ανάβυσσο Αττικής , είναι το εκτροφείο, δεν ξέρω αν σε βολεύει ;

Υπάρχουν και πολλά αλλά σπάνια και μυστήρια που πετάνε.

----------


## jk21

περαιτερω στοιχεια μονο με πμ

----------


## mixalis91

ευχαριστω, αν δεν βρω καπου αλλου μολις ερθω αθηνα θα παω μια βολτα!

----------


## Paul

Τελικα πηρες κυκνους?? Εγω ειχα φιλοξενησει στη λιμνη μου δυο κυκνους γιατι ο ιδιοκτητης και φιλος μου ειχε καποιες επαγγελματικες υποχρεωσεις. Ειναι πανεμορφα πτηνα αλλα θελουν χωρο...υπολογισε οτι ο καθε κυκνος χρειαζεται 10-15τμ και θελουν και μεγαλη λιμνη γιατι περνανε πολλες ωρες εκει.

----------


## mixalis91

Όχι δεν βρήκα ακόμη. Μόλις γίνει εισαγωγή από Ολλανδία θα πάρω. Αν ξέρεις κάποιον να έχει στείλε π.μ.

----------


## Paul

εχεις πμ...

----------

